# Are you a white male between 48 and 54 years old?



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/10/29/1518393112.full.pdf
It appears that "we" are the new walking dead....discuss!? :crushed:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am, but I feel pretty good.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No, I'm 29 and holding.

I heard about that report, seems all of us lighter skinned folks (Hispanics included) are OD ing on drugs and killing ourselves more now shorting our lifespan. I don't do drugs and don't plan to "off myself" so I guess I'm safe for a while at least.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am 46, my body feels like I'm 75 and most of the time I think I'm 23.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Axeman said:


> http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/10/29/1518393112.full.pdf
> It appears that "we" are the new walking dead....discuss!? :crushed:


Im 44 & european and wery white.

Im in good shape, but I really mind what I eat & drink and tries to move around a lot. to many others.. dont.. and yeah that is problematic.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

eighteen with 30 yrs exp


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> eighteen with 30 yrs exp


21 with 29 Oak Leaf Clusters (Army device for subsequent awards)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I might be in the clear


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

No One Here Gets Out Alive.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't believe everything you read. Especially on the web.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I outlived my Zombiehood?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

All you young whippersnappers... GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Don't believe everything you read. Especially on the web.


I need only to read some of your posts to know that is a fact.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I wished I was between the ages of 48 and 54. 
Those were some good years.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm a 43 year old White male. Probably losing control of our nation and our children's and grandchildren's futures contributes to the drug abuse and suicide rate. That's what happens when people get disenfranchised. Either that, or they fight back.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Pain meds & heroin overdoses and suicide due to psychotropics.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

71, white male, The only drug I ever touched was knob creek and a few other fine spirits.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

I found it an interesting read,and no,i do not believe much,if any,of what I read.
that being said,I am of that demographic,and have serious health issues.....which I do NOT treat with RX nor narcotics
and I am associated with quite a few in the demographic whom are truly ill,and under all sorts of MD and RX care

Lol,my inner tinfoil hatter says "its them [email protected] chemtrails" :untroubled:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm neither but my family has a history of almost making it to 100 years old. I want to be the first to break 100. 2082 here I come!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I am 50 white male 5'9" 220lbs and take pain meds everyday at least 4 or more times a day and have for years.... :concern:
I only take 1/2 or 1/3 of a pill at a time so I could never overdose. I hate taking them but when every day of your life is filled with severe pain, its the only thing left.
I dont drink any more never was a big drinker anyway...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I am 50 white male 5'9" 220lbs and take pain meds everyday at least 4 or more times a day and have for years.... :concern:
> I only take 1/2 or 1/3 of a pill at a time so I could never overdose. I hate taking them but when every day of your life is filled with severe pain, its the only thing left.
> I dont drink any more never was a big drinker anyway...


Hey
Thanks for the update, like most here we struggle with addictions and you are up 1 level on my scale for being honest.

Myself I have been drinking too much for 3-4 years, it seems to dull the pain or understanding of the total shit storm that I see coming.

On this forum that leads me to really ream out the stupid posts (IMO) and though it really doesn't matter I guess I am probably shunned by the rank and file members.

So since we are being honest

I am really harsh and politically incorrect and just recently have espoused the extermination of all cats, except the sterilized ones which makes me a communist.

I drink too much and that leads to very frank and apolitical responses (i.e. I don't care what you think or what you said, here is what you need to know)

And since I know all my absolute truths are subjective, then where are we?

I'm going to try and rebuild some trust here which I will do with sound reasoning. Its not much but it is the best I can do atm.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at the labor participation rate. We have 90 million not working, roughly 30% of the population due to increases of disability, welfare. 

Self-reported declines in health, mental health, and ability
to conduct activities of daily living, and increases in chronic pain and
inability to work, as well as clinically measured deteriorations in liver
function, all point to growing distress in this population.

The above paragraph is from the article. All reasons to give freebies. How many of us know people who get government benefits and work under the table? No wonder those that have to pick up the slack are dying off quicker.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is a cruel world out there and very often not fair nor rewards one's best intentions., Many of us will face challenges that will test our most inner strengths including mental overcoming. I have faces such challenges before, won some and struggled with some. Fortunately I have always landed on my feet. One must always remember that "It's not how one fell that people will remember, rather it is how one stood back up."

I leave this age group in a few months........ so we are going to likely have to extend the age range up a little. No biggee though....... just look at it kinda like extending the Federal debt ceiling.


----------



## Averageman (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm 54 so I'm right there on the edge of this dynamic.
From my perspective we may be the last generation who were given a set of rules by "The Greatest Generation" (likely our Grandparents) and the "Baby Boomers" (likely our Parents.) In summary those rules were as follows;
Be a good citizen.
Have a work ethic.
Get a good education.
Get a good job.
Get married and have kids.
Well as our society changed from the sixties until today those "rules" have gotten a lot of pressure. The idea that if you did the right thing they payback would be success. That's just not true anymore. So when you're 50 something, unemployed and likely unemployable you have to look back and say WTF happened?
It's pretty easy to make some bad choices and self destructive behaviors when you feel like someone pulled the rug out from underneath you.
Too old to find a job that has some sort of stability and future, burning though your savings and 401k while you try and keep your head above water. The realization that perhaps everything you valued, everything you fought for was a lie.
It's not a good time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Look at the labor participation rate. We have 90 million not working, roughly 30% of the population due to increases of disability, welfare.
> 
> Self-reported declines in health, mental health, and ability
> to conduct activities of daily living, and increases in chronic pain and
> ...


But look on the bright side, McDonald's now serves breakfast all day!!


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> I am 50 white male 5'9" 220lbs and take pain meds everyday at least 4 or more times a day and have for years.... :concern:
> I only take 1/2 or 1/3 of a pill at a time so I could never overdose. I hate taking them but when every day of your life is filled with severe pain, its the only thing left.
> I dont drink any more never was a big drinker anyway...


Pretty darn close to my own story. I'm a few years younger, but I also take pain meds. I did not start out thinking I'd be on any pills, but I have a long laundry list of stuff I take for my heart and diabetes.

I am curious to know what type of pain meds you are on? I get Tylenol 3's for difficult days, but usually stick to Tylenol 1's (Up here in Canada - Codiene is legal to buy over the counter) but am finding that after a few years of use my tolerance level for these pills is quite high. Not sure if I want to move to something more heavy or not.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be fiddy day after tomorrow. I guess from here on out I'm just supposed to wait to die?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I'll be fiddy day after tomorrow. I guess from here on out I'm just supposed to wait to die?


You are only as old as you think you are. Stay active, involved, and productive. Pick up a hobby or two....... may I suggest Muzzy sniping?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

krusty said:


> Pretty darn close to my own story. I'm a few years younger, but I also take pain meds. I did not start out thinking I'd be on any pills, but I have a long laundry list of stuff I take for my heart and diabetes.
> 
> I am curious to know what type of pain meds you are on? I get Tylenol 3's for difficult days, but usually stick to Tylenol 1's (Up here in Canada - Codiene is legal to buy over the counter) but am finding that after a few years of use my tolerance level for these pills is quite high. Not sure if I want to move to something more heavy or not.


Krusty,
I take norco 10/325's but like I said I cut them down even though a full pill wouldn't come close to touching the pain I live with every minute.. I started out with the Tylenol 3's 
then moved to the 4's, then to Vicodin and Vicodin ES, I went next to Percocet... It took 2 years to get off those and I wont ever go back to them or anything close to that strength... they scare me way too much.

I have been dealing with pain since I was 15 years old, so for the last 35 years... it sucks, but if you have people that you love and love you... you can keep going
Like I said in another post... its hard sometimes but its worth it to see my grand babies grow.

I am sorry to hear you are also dealing with pain like this too, its not something I would wish on my worst enemy.
If you can manage on what you are taking... do not go up in dose or up to 4's Before the Fibromyalgia hit 4 years ago I was walking 5 or more miles a day to keep active and working. I havent walked very much since because I have such a sever case but I am trying now and hope to get back down to my 185 weight I was 5 years ago. I am going to try yoga and Ti Chi to see how that goes first.

Hope you can do something physical to help with your pain..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My prayers are lifted for both of you in your daily physical struggles.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hogwash. Im not that finely aged yet. Get off the 'a pill will fix this' mentality, get out walking and hiking and eat stuff thats not in a frigging bag, but rather whole and from the earth. Its really not hard.


----------

